# Warning to all Ontario Walleye



## Buckwalleye (Aug 23, 2011)

Leaving for our annual trip this Friday. Fish Be Warned, I'm comin for ya


----------



## hoppy63 (Jan 30, 2013)

Come on Buck........where's the beef?.....where ya going.....how long.....first time at this place????? Juice it up a little!!!
And good luck and give us a report on return


----------



## Beartreed (May 8, 2008)

I feel yer excitement. My trip is done and I'm really jealous.I'm considering making 2 trips per year with the 2nd being a 4 day weekend


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Buckwalleye said:


> Leaving for our annual trip this Friday. Fish Be Warned, I'm comin for ya


PM sent


----------



## Shiney (Jan 18, 2011)

Have a fun time! 

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Good luck.


----------

